# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Parcelas agricolas en piura

## Jorge del Busto

Estimados Srs. tenemos en venta lotes agricolas desde 150 a 1,500 hectareas con disponibilidad de agua del río Piura. Ideal para proyectos de vid, palto, ajies, pimiento, algodon Hazera, etc.
Los suelos no contienen sales, de relieve plano con ligeras ondulaciones.
Energía eléctrica muy cerca a la carretera principal. Ubicados en la zona de Chapaira a unos 15 minutos de la ciudad de Piura.
Contactarse a:
Jorge del Busto
Cel. 073-969076035 (local)
Cel. 01-994296735
Nextel 429*6735Temas similares: Piura: 88 Has con Agua a 20 minutos de Piura, junto a Autopista del Sol (Piura-Sullana) Artículo: Alrededor del 90% de producción algodonera se concentra en parcelas muy pequeñas Artículo: Conveagro pide que pequeños productores accedan a parcelas en Olmos vía créditos preferenciales Artículo: Siex instalará 20 parcelas de berries en todas las regiones andinas para impulsar negocio Venta de terrenos agricolas en ica y piura.

----------


## machazo

quisiera saber el precio por hectarea, soy un pequeño agricultor y necesito saber si es  accesible para mi.

----------


## mbailetti

Hay de todo, en general entre US$ 3,000 y 5,000.

----------


## Carlos Sandoval

Mis cordiales saludos, agradecere indicarme si son lotes desarrollados o por desarrollar, estan previstos para riego por gravedad o presurizado.Existe estudio de suelos.
gracias

----------


## Jorge del Busto

Los terrenos en venta estan para desarrollar (en blanco), son de cultivo fueron sembrados con algodon.
Tienen licencia de agua (10,000 m3 x Ha x campaña) por gravedad y se puede realizar una aduccion del rio Piura para almacenarla en un reservorio y colocarle sistema de riego presurizado.
Estudio de suelos habria que realizar calicatas, pero en general son suelos franco arenosos, profundos y sin sales. 
Cordialmente
Jorge del Busto

----------


## hdelfierro

Estimado Sr. del Busto: 
Le escribo para saber si aun tiene disponibilidad de terrenos en Piura, estoy buscando 100 a 200 has, de antemano muchas gracias. 
mi correo elelctronico es hugo.delfierro@chileviveros.cl 
Atentamente  
Hugo del Fierro

----------

